# poor mans rhinestone design



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

This is a way to sort of have rhinestone designs without rhinestones...Here is a pic of a design cut on heat press holograph vinyl....sure looks like rhinestones...this has a color shift to it...depends on your angle of view of the real design...You can see a bit of the color shift in the lower left side...but you can get clear and other colors...I got mine from www.heatpress vinyl, but other vendors probably have it as well..


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

That is great Charles. did you use the Winpcsign 2010 program to cut it? Sure is a time saver.


----------



## rockz12 (Feb 4, 2009)

Is that Prince?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

actually a back view of a cowgirl in chaps


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> actually a back view of a cowgirl in chaps


That's what I see, Charles! I even blew it up to make sure! Great design!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Chuck your web site looks great keep up the good work


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice. Great idea.


----------



## Imperfect Societ (Aug 14, 2009)

@charles - just sent you an email..can't wait to see our final design in person..looks great!


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Charles was the life of the party at ISS Long Beach. Thank you Charles for the great conversation!

Brian


----------



## Cyberdon (Jan 31, 2010)

Prince.....
A cowgirl in chaps.....
You say tomaaato....
I say tomoooooto....


----------



## rockz12 (Feb 4, 2009)

Cyberdon said:


> Prince.....
> A cowgirl in chaps.....
> You say tomaaato....
> I say tomoooooto....


finally someone got it!! Maybe it was just a bad joke. I have to fine tune my rhinestone humor...


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

Charles, 

I wanted to ask you about the wash, Should i Assume they last longer than rhinestones? 

Any idea on the Lead issue? Maybe could be a great product away from rhinestones for certain customers.

The design you have shown me on the ISS looked cool as well!

Thank You


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Mark...the wash is fine...they wash just like heat press vinyl...and will usually adhere better than rhinestones in the long haul...or at least you don't have to be as careful


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for that really great idea. I haven't gotten into rhinestones because my area would never be able to afford it, but heat press vinyl. That's right up our alley here. I have some holographic in stock. I'm going to have to make some time to give this a try.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

novarhinestone said:


> Charles,
> 
> I wanted to ask you about the wash, Should i Assume they last longer than rhinestones?
> 
> ...


The vinyl that Charles used has a lead free certificate for the material


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Love it
and it washes up just like any other speciality heat press vinyl,,,


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

Was it a pain to weed ?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

The weeding was very easy,, and everything came up one piece,,, 
but because of the sticky Carrier clear sheet on top, the dots all stayed put.. untill I was ready to press
I have used others materials that left the silver lining behind,,,
But this had stretch and weeded super ez.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is a photo of me weeding it,, see how it is all one piece!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is a shirt that i did with the ez sequins..

Because of the lead laws,, it has restricted alot of us from doing childrens work,,,

Now anylonger,, I am hitting it hard,, with this,, as it is lead free,, and no rhinestones

Here is a picture of a shirt I did


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

So do you cut it just like a rhinestone design to get all the little circles?

I ccan see how this would be awesome for kids ... and I have some holographis vinyl they sent me on accident .. I may keep it ...if i can do this..

By the way Sandy I am doing pretty good with my WIN2010.. I made a few rhinestone designs this weekend.. I have to say the template material graphtec send .. I didnt like weeding it ... if the stones were small or 2 close it will rip... so you have to be easy .. but other than that.. I did a great heart.. and shark..


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Amandazon247 said:


> So do you cut it just like a rhinestone design to get all the little circles?
> 
> I ccan see how this would be awesome for kids ... and I have some holographis vinyl they sent me on accident .. I may keep it ...if i can do this..


If you are going to do this for children under 12 make sure that your hologram material has lead free certificates or msds sheets supporting lead testing.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> Here is a shirt that i did with the ez sequins..
> 
> Because of the lead laws,, it has restricted alot of us from doing childrens work,,,
> 
> ...



awesome,, about the winpcsign program,,,, make sure and post some pics here or there so show ,, yahhoooo

Try different template materials till you find one that works well with you,,, and your cutter


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is a sticker I did ,, with the product,, 

use the same holes you would to cut a template,, or any size you want,,, basically,,


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

Well I am going to try doing 2 passes see if that helps... or try the pink material .. dont know just yet.. 

That looks pretty cool.... what template material do you prefer.. ?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I like to use the Hartco for Low Production

Then I use the Flock material for High Production


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> Here is a shirt that i did with the ez sequins..
> 
> Because of the lead laws,, it has restricted alot of us from doing childrens work,,,
> 
> ...


This is wonderful! Did I miss you saying what material was used for this? Now that I have a cutter I'd like to try it if possible. Do you think the SIlhouette SD cold cut this material? It is advertised as haiving a max. downforce of 250, I think. Thanks!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I am sure you could cut it,, 
this is EZ sequins,,, heat press vinyl

For the Sticker,,

I am playing with a few different products,, 

Xpel.com

3M paint protect film.

Press the heat press sequins material right to the materials above.

This can be used for window,, patio doors , store windows.

Laptops , Car Stickers. and more.

If anyone has another product please list it,, 

This is the gold halographic EZ Sequins Heat press vinyl.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Poor Man's Bling on the Stahl's ID Direct Blog

Create the look of Rhinestones with Heat Transfer Vinyl | Stahls' ID Blog


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

What is she using to rub the transfer after pressing ? Looks like a blackboard eraser


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Glitter film imo isn't the best material to use for this application.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

dan-ann said:


> What is she using to rub the transfer after pressing ? Looks like a blackboard eraser


I think it's something similar and helps to cool it down quicker.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

an ordinary blackboard eraser is just fine for cooling down a transfer...I have used one for years


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Charles I wll get one . I have always just used a hand towel but an eraser wold be great


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

plan b said:


> Glitter film imo isn't the best material to use for this application.


Why? Is it the weeding factor or not enough sparkle?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

BlingItOn said:


> Why? Is it the weeding factor or not enough sparkle?


The glitter has sparkle but no projection.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

plan b said:


> The glitter has sparkle but no projection.


So would you recommend using only the hologram vinyl material?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

That's what I would recommend


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have been working with this process for a long time now after Roger and Charles brought it forward,

It has let me Return to the childrens line of clothing and oh How i had missed it.

Make sure and get the material that pulls off in one chunk and has some stretch to it. It holds up better in the laundry and moves with the garment

Also I would make sure for children under 12 that it is a lead free product as well.

It is a great process and alot of fun to do as well as very fast weeding.

I also use this for Window Sequins Decals, and it holds up awesome,, just press on what ever material you use for your decals, It works the same.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Using it for decals is an awesome idea- thanks


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sally it works great,, post #24 shows it as a Car Decal I just have it stuck to a Coroplast Black sheet for A visual for my T-shirt Shop.

The Ez Sequins material is what i am using for the heat press vinyl, and then use whatever material you would normally use for the decal for the window

Have some fun


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks I will go back and check out the picture . Since I just purchased the new stonecut pro software I am going to concentrate most of my new items in that direction and not so heavy on embroidery


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sally dont forget Rhinestones and embroid is one of the most beautiful mixed medias,,,,,,and brings a great price tag with it


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have combined rhinestones and embroidery for my national designs the last 3 years and they sell out right away. My business is differed then most . I only work specialty dog shows where only one breed is there so every thing I do is geared to that breed . This is the first year I have been able to produce large numbers quickly . I have spent months hand setting every before


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have combined rhinestones and embroidery for my national designs the last 3 years and they sell out right away. My business is differed then most . I only work specialty dog shows where only one breed is there so every thing I do is geared to that breed . This is the first year I have been able to produce large numbers quickly . I have spent months hand setting every before


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have combined rhinestones and embroidery for my national designs the last 3 years and they sell out right away. My business is differed then most . I only work specialty dog shows where only one breed is there so every thing I do is geared to that breed . This is the first year I have been able to produce large numbers quickly . I have spent months hand setting everything before


----------

